# having a problem gaining



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

anyone in the same boat or any ideas of what to do, each time i try to bulk or gain weight even by 300 surplus i only gain bodyfat my diet is clean dont believe in eating everything in site, 40/40/20, im eating for my body type which is endomorph. my maintainance is 2650 so daily cals now are 2950 also like to add when trying to cut i only seem to loose muscle mass and doesnt matter how many cals i drop tried 150/250/500 always lost muscle very fast and keet fat. totally natural never used aas or prohormones but i have very low test levels, measured last week at 4.1 nmol does anyone have the same problem with gaining weight or can i put it down to my t levels if so am f***** because docs saying i dont have a problem


----------



## FleXXL (Sep 8, 2011)

Low testosterone level definitely isn't helping, but we work with what nature gave us... or we take matters in our own hands  Try to use some testosterone boosting supplements and see how does this make you feel, increased libido is usually the best indicator if things are going right.

Beside that you could try different approaches with your diet, carb rotation, ketogenic diet or something with a twist like ultimate diet 2.0 by Lyle McDonald?


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

I think your cals are still low. Try upping it to 500 above maintenance


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

Drink some full fat milk.


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

I've tried upping them by 500 just makes the fat gain come alot quicker I'm considering using trt


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

make sure you having the majority of carbs in the morning then slowly cut them down and dont have any last 1-2 meals, also watch what carb sources your having try to stick with low gi aprt from first thing in morning and after workout. this will help stop you storing fat.


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

Milk mate drink lots of it blue top


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

Im currently doing that I'm trying to eat for my body type - endomorph but I train usually at 7.30pm, which pwo i have a mix of fast/slow digesting carbs, diet Is clean don't drink anything apart from load of water. Really thinking my t levels are stopping me gain decent wait id say if I went up a stone 4 pounds might be muscle the rest just goes straight to my stomach


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

training in the morning would be better as it would help with metabolism so you dont store as much fat


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

where did you get tested bud?


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

What is your current level of body fat? How long have you been training? And there is no need to have a PWO shake if you are eating a surplus of kilocalories. Nutrient timing as far as CHO goes is not important!!

How can you measure your muscle gains compared to your fat gains/losses? As they will be small and hard to measure in the short term.


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

I get tested at the docs and an endo regularly does bloods to see what they are, try range from 4-7 but I was much bigger and leaner 3 years ago, I ate **** drank on average 15-20 pints a weekend take aways etc went on a very high dose of istronion for my skin and lost 3 and a half stone in 3 month with out changing anything doc then done bloods for t levels and they were low but in his eyes in the normal range so he cant offer treatment

Also i always measure my self by what the mirror says plus measurements of waist arms chest etc


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

Also been training 4 and a half years


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

How old are you, mate? Very few doctors are going to be recommending trt to under 30's.


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

24 yeah am having a right job getting treatment but there is treatment privately only thing is it's going to cost a fortune I'm really thinking of using 250mg test enthanate every 7-10 days


----------

